# SMM Saddle Co?



## CACowboy (May 8, 2014)

Hell all, my name's Dakota, brand new here. I've got a question for anyone able to give some input on my first saddle purchase. I bought a SMM Saddle Co Wade Ranch Roping saddle recently, and would like to know more about this saddlery, if anyone has any info on them or experiences with their saddles? Their site is defunct, and can only find some a couple reviews on the internet. Saddle seems well-made, but I put a nice chunk of change out for it, and would like to hear your opinions. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Looks like a nice saddle, doing a google search for SMM Saddle came up with some good reviews


.


----------



## CACowboy (May 8, 2014)

Thanks SouthernTrails, I will be trying it out this weekend, hopefully I can find some people who know some more about the company! The few reviews I did find were positive, but were also looking for more info just like myself haha. I just needed a nice ranch roping saddle for a ranch internship i just started, and this seems to fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The cantle is troubling me. To cut the rawhide and shape it and sew it and tack down all those little tabs uses up valuable time, which begs the question as to where it was made. I don't go by reviews as they are often company written. The biggest question is to find out what the tree is made of. I'd love to see more pics including one of the underside.


----------



## CACowboy (May 8, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> The cantle is troubling me. To cut the rawhide and shape it and sew it and tack down all those little tabs uses up valuable time, which begs the question as to where it was made. I don't go by reviews as they are often company written. The biggest question is to find out what the tree is made of. I'd love to see more pics including one of the underside.


Here's some more pics so you can get a better idea...it looks like a lot on this saddle was meticulously put together, such as those tabs. Bought it from my new employer, who said it was made custom for him, so was not just a random internet buy or something...hoping it was a good investment!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

What does the tree appear to be covered in? Common trees are rawhide covered wood, fiberglass covered wood or Ralide (plastic).

PS. It looks like a nice saddle. I LOVE riding in Wades and A-forks with high cantles. Very comfy and secure!


----------

